# Salary\package for IT project manager?



## ad_1234 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am currently expecting a job offer from Abu dhabi for an IT project\product manager role and I am not sure what are the packages are like for these types of roles in the region. 

Can any of you guys help me finding out what salary, packages and/or benefits I should be asking ? 

I am currently working in UK for a multinational company in a similar role with good salary and benefits. Overall I have got over 8 years of experience in IT and I am a British national.

Can someone help please?


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi ad_1234,

Check out these recruitment websites as I am sure they will give you an idea of what package you can expect:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------



## jasmine24 (Nov 15, 2012)

Medical insurance,flight tickets for you and your family.
Housing and transportation allowance.if you are holding this position in a good company these should be your fringe benefits...


----------

